Ask HN: What's with the new dark td above the orange td? - endswapper
======
inetsee
I would guess it's because Chuck Thacker died. See
[https://cacm.acm.org/news/218536-in-memoriam-charles-p-
chuck...](https://cacm.acm.org/news/218536-in-memoriam-charles-p-chuck-
thacker-1943-2017/fulltext)

~~~
endswapper
I saw that as a post. Can you please explain the symbolism? I took a look at
your link, but it didn't jump out me.

Is this how HN honors someone who has passed?

~~~
smt88
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=black%20bar&sort=byPopularity&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=black%20bar&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
endswapper
Thank you.

